# a cup of shut the fuck up



## LaCigognePerchée

Alors là, je fais appel à toutes les intelligences créatives (et vice versa)
Il s'agit d'un poster copiant le style des affiches de recrutement pour WWII :
showing a smiling soldier holding up a mug of coffee and saying "How about a cup of shut the fuck up ?"
Une tasse de "ferme ta gueule" ou de "ta gueule" me semble risible.
Une tasse de "merde", tout simplement, me parait quasi adéquat, mais je m'éloigne peut-être du sens ? (quoique, pas de la réalité... )


----------



## yabasan

Si je me rappelle bien cette Pub cherchait à faire taire les bavards pendant la WWII. Vous ne parlez pas de ce que vous voyez et l'ennemi (espions) ne sera pas au courant.
Donc 
"Buvez / savourez et Fermez vos gueules"


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

yabasan said:


> Si je me rappelle bien cette Pub cherchait à faire taire les bavards pendant la WWII. Vous ne parlez pas de ce que vous voyez et l'ennemi (espions) ne sera pas au courant.
> Donc
> "Buvez / savourez et Fermez vos gueules"


Ah, merci Yabasan, donc cette affiche existe ? Mais si mes lecteurs, aussi ignares que moi, ne comprennent pas le rapport avec la tasse de café ? Aurais-tu une idée pour être plus explicite, par miracle ?


----------



## yabasan

un petit coup de moteur de recherche  elle y est
Je pense que c'est autour du café que les langues se délient le plus, encore aujourd'hui...et de plus une fois que vous avez la bouche pleine, vous ne parlez plus )


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

yabasan said:


> un petit coup de moteur de recherche  elle y est
> Je pense que c'est autour du café que les langues se délient le plus, encore aujourd'hui...et de plus une fois que vous avez la bouche pleine, vous ne parlez plus )


 
Merci une fois de plus, j'y vais de ce pas !


----------



## Machiavelo

Au Quebec on dirait: "Une tasse de ferme ton osti d'gueule!"


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Machiavelo said:


> Au Quebec on dirait: "Une tasse de ferme ton osti d'gueule!"


 Très joli , et surtout, tout à fait proche de l'anglais, mais je ne sais pas si j'ose...


----------



## Sbonke

Et ça peut pas marcher avec du thé ? Une petite tasse de tais-toi ?


----------



## blinnith

bon premièrement remettons les choses à leur place: ce n'est pas une vraie affiche de la WWII !
Il existe aussi d'autres affiches du même style.
Elles s'inspirent sans doute des affiches anti-espionnage de la WWII.

Ces affiches sont à but politiques: c'est une façon de dire à quelqu'un qu'il est temps pour lui de se taire, de façon claire. une façon en apparence très polie de dire "ferme ta gueule !"
C'est tiré à la base de l'expression:
 a cup of shut the fuck up :
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=a cup of shut the fuck up

Donc c'est intraduisible, l'expression n'existant pas en français.

En francais, le plus proche que je vois c'est : 
Il est temps pour vous de la fermer. 
Voudriez-vous avoir l'aimable obligeance de bien vouloir la fermer ?


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

blinnith said:


> bon premièrement remettons les choses à leur place: ce n'est pas une vraie affiche de la WWII ! _Oui, ça je crois que nous l'avions tous compris, on ne plaisantait guère à l'époque, et jamais en termes aussi grossiers ! _
> Il existe aussi d'autres affiches du même style.
> Elles s'inspirent sans doute des affiches anti-espionnage de la WWII.
> 
> Ces affiches sont à but politiques: c'est une façon de dire à quelqu'un qu'il est temps pour lui de se taire, de façon claire. une façon en apparence très polie de dire "ferme ta gueule !"
> C'est tiré à la base de l'expression:
> a cup of shut the fuck up :
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=a%20cup%20of%20shut%20the%20fuck%20up
> 
> Donc c'est intraduisible, l'expression n'existant pas en français.
> 
> En francais, le plus proche que je vois c'est :
> Il est temps pour vous de la fermer. _Voilà qui me plait bien, à condition de faire l'impasse sur la tasse (la partie visuel d'une affiche est tout de même essentielle, je pense que c'est la raison pour laquelle nos amis ont tenté de trouver une équivalence). Ou bien : et si maintenant, vous la fermiez ? (qui garde le côté "invitation", faussement convivial, de la timbale de café ?)_
> 
> Voudriez-vous avoir l'aimable obligeance de bien vouloir la fermer ?


----------



## blinnith

Le problème étant qu'un français ne verra absolument pas pourquoi on voit un gars avec une tasse de café à la main dire ca !
C'est pour cela que je dis que c'est intraduisible, tu ne peux pas conserver une référence qui n'existe pas dans notre culture.


----------



## Xavier11222

Peut-être qu'il faudrait revenir à l'affiche originale, pour la détourner à nouveau en français. Quelqu'un connaît le slogan original ?

Aussi - je ne me souviens plus du nom de l'auteur de ces détournements. Il en a fait une belle compilation. C'est un ancien US Army Ranger je crois.


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

blinnith said:


> Le problème étant qu'un français ne verra absolument pas pourquoi on voit un gars avec une tasse de café à la main dire ca !
> C'est pour cela que je dis que c'est intraduisible, tu ne peux pas conserver une référence qui n'existe pas dans notre culture.


Mais l'autre problème est que cette affiche EST dans mon bouquin, et que je ne peux pas la supprimer. Donc il me faut trouver une solution, fût-elle bancale !


----------



## blinnith

Le slogan originale n'a rien a voir avec le schmilblick, c'est une affiche de soutien au rationnement des civils:
"Do with less - so they'll have enough!
Rationing gives you your fair share"
http://www.library.northwestern.edu/govinfo/collections/wwii-posters/img/ww0207-63.jpg

Pourquoi ne laisses-tu pas le slogan VO et mettre un commentaire expliquant en dessous ce que ca signifie pour un américain ?
Sinon ca n'aura aucun sens de toute façon.


----------



## Xavier11222

_Rendez le sourire à un militaire - fermez votre grande gueule. _

Just remembered the title and author - Micah Ian Wright, _You Back the Attack_. Has a nice collection of those. 

_Réfléchir moins pour sourire plus_ ? - je crois que c'est l'idée.


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

blinnith said:


> Le slogan originale n'a rien a voir avec le schmilblick, c'est une affiche de soutien au rationnement des civils:
> "Do with less - so they'll have enough!
> Rationing gives you your fair share"
> http://www.library.northwestern.edu/govinfo/collections/wwii-posters/img/ww0207-63.jpg
> 
> Pourquoi ne laisses-tu pas le slogan VO et mettre un commentaire expliquant en dessous ce que ca signifie pour un américain ?
> Sinon ca n'aura aucun sens de toute façon.


 Désolée, j'étais partie sur le Net essayer de retrouver l'affiche en question, mais tu es d'une efficacité remarquable ! il s'agit donc d'une affiche de rationnement et non de recrutement, donc déjà, même si mon auteur s'est planté, MOi je comprends mieux la présence de cette tasse ! Compliqué dans cette édition de mettre des notes en bas de page, donc je pense que je vais laisser tomber la timbale, peut-être ? Grrr, que de temps passé sur un détail sans importance pour le roman...



Xavier11222 said:


> Just remembered the title and author - Micah Ian Wright, _You Back the Attack_. Has a nice collection of those.
> 
> _Réfléchir moins pour sourire plus_ ? - je crois que c'est l'idée.


Je sens mon lectorat paumé, là... Mais continuez de réfléchir, je vois que ça fourmille... 

Et si on jouait sur la ration, justement, ce qui justifierait la gamelle ? quelque chose comme "une ration de silence ?" si ce n'est que "silence" n'est pas le bon terme. Une ration de fermez votre gueule ne tient pas la route non plus... En gardant l'idée de la fermer ?


----------



## Xavier11222

C'est dans un roman... - est-ce que l'illustration est dans les pages du roman ? Dans quel contexte est-ce que c'est présenté exactement ?
A la décharge de ton auteur, on peut comprendre que Wright détourne l'affiche en satire du mode de recrutement - _engage-toi, ferme ta gueule_. C'est le soldat qui boit, c'est à lui que la phrase s'adresse. 
Hmmm, timbale, c'est une bonne piste, ça, la timbale...


----------



## pasclovis

Mouais... pas simple tout ça. Effectivement c'est difficile de faire passer le jeu de mot en français. Peut-être qu'en changeant un peu la tournure, par exemple :

Tiens, bois ça et ferme-la !
Tiens, bois ! ça te fera la fermer !
Chut ! Bois plutôt un coup !

Dans ce style-là...

Bonne soirée


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut marieke,

Peut-être avec « avaler » au lieu de « boire » ? 
« Avale donc ça et ferme ta gueule ! »
(par association d'idées, ça me fait penser aussi à l'expression : « compte là-d'ssus et bois d'l'eau ! » )


----------



## Xavier11222

Il me semble toujours que de savoir le contexte exact du slogan dans le texte pourrait donner des pistes. 
A part ça, je rame encore - 
_Mmmmmm ! Ta gueule. _


> « Avale donc ça et ferme ta gueule ! »
> (par association d'idées, ça me fait penser aussi à l'expression : « compte là-d'ssus et bois d'l'eau ! »


 Emphatic thumbs up, smiles and admirative nods to that. 
Telle quelle, l'expression 'compte là-dessus...' pourrait peut-être même marcher. 
Avaler la pilule ? _Avale ta pilule et la ramène pas... _ou _WWIII - la pilule qui s'avale en silence. _
Prendre ses cachets ? _Prends tes calmants ça ira mieux. _
Meh.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah oui, j'aime bien la pilule ! Moi je pensais aux bobards à avaler...
« Un peu d'eau pour faire passer la pilule, GI ? »
Mais je ne sais plus de quel contexte on parle maintenant... l'enrôlement, le rationnement, autre chose ?


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

pasclovis said:


> Mouais... pas simple tout ça. Effectivement c'est difficile de faire passer le jeu de mot en français. Peut-être qu'en changeant un peu la tournure, par exemple :
> 
> Tiens, bois ça et ferme-la !
> Tiens, bois ! ça te fera la fermer !
> Chut ! Bois plutôt un coup !
> 
> Dans ce style-là...
> 
> Bonne soirée


 En effet, pendant que tout le monde réfléchissait pour moi, je pensais à quelque chose dans ce goût-là : bois un coup et ferme-la ;ou gobe ça et ferme-la.
Merci en tout cas de tes suggestions !



Xavier11222 said:


> Il me semble toujours que de savoir le contexte exact du slogan dans le texte pourrait donner des pistes.
> A part ça, je rame encore -
> _Mmmmmm ! Ta gueule. _
> Emphatic thumbs up, smiles and admirative nods to that.
> Telle quelle, l'expression 'compte là-dessus...' pourrait peut-être même marcher.
> Avaler la pilule ? _Avale ta pilule et la ramène pas... _ou _WWIII - la pilule qui s'avale en silence. _
> Prendre ses cachets ? _Prends tes calmants ça ira mieux. _
> Meh.


  en tout cas je pense qu'on approche de l'esprit du détournement !!!!



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut marieke,
> 
> Peut-être avec « avaler » au lieu de« boire » ?
> « Avale donc ça et ferme ta gueule ! »
> (par association d'idées, ça me fait penser aussi à l'expression : « compte là-d'ssus et bois d'l'eau ! » )


 
Yessss ! merci Karine


----------



## _R_

Tout est dans la rime, il faut la garder !

Quasi littéralement :

"Prenez une bonne gorgée de -fermez votre clapet-"

Je ne vois pas mieux sans trop s'éloigner.


----------



## wildan1

Je retrouve ce fil un peu tardivment. 

J'adore cette image, très connue aux US, qui fait partie d'une série de cartes postales (qu'on retrouve encore souvent dans les boutiques d'objets kitschs) publiée depuis 20 ans qui donne des slogans nouveaux à des images historiques--rationnement de la 2è guerre mondiale et toute une série d'images de pub des années 50 de la " femme au foyer " - belle plante soumise au mari, maman parfaite, toujours souriante et la parfaite ménagère. 

Cette série cherchait à faire une critique féministe de cette mentalité de femme au foyer.

Je pense que la version avec un soldat est en fait (re)calquée (depuis peu et sans rendre compte de l'intention de l'affiche féministe) sur celle avec la femme au foyer (lire le dialogue entre les deux femmes pour mieux comprendre)

Le sens pour moi donc est plutôt au premier degré - _Déguste donc cette excellente tasse de ferme ta grande gueule !_ (proposition adressée au mari de boire du café empoisonné et rien à voir avec le rationnement de guerre)


----------



## the dazzler

Shut the fuck up (or STFU for short) is internet/SMS language: it would not have been publicly acceptable in the 1940s, and the poster wording is not authentic from WWII but a modern parody.  The original wording was "Do with less so they'll have enough".

The phrase is largely about rhyme and assonance (cup/shut/fuck/up) and is therefore not readily translatable.  However, how about "TG et bois ton thé!"?

I liked this, by the way:

En dépit de la légende urbaine désignant St. Fu comme Saint Patron des Ninjas, la vérité est ailleurs. 
STFU était à l'origine un acronyme pour la phrase "Shut The Fuck Up" équivalent du français TG "Ta Gueule" ou dans sa plurielle version popularisée "Vos gueules (les mouettes)", utilisé pour faire revenir un silence troublé.
Dans sa version française tout comme anglaise, avec le temps, TG est utilisé comme une fin de non-recevoir dans un registre famillier pour clore une discution à bout d'arguments et de façon définitive.
http://www.speedenglish.us/2008/12/acronym-stfu.html


----------



## Grop

_Tais-toi et bois_ ?

The dazzler, _TG_ est un peu comme _LOL_: ça se rencontre à l'écrit sur internet mais je ne crois pas qu'on le dise, et de nombreux français ne le reconnaitraient sans doute pas.


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Pfff, que vous êtes matinaux... mais merci de revenir sur ce fil, ma traduction est toujours en suspens !
D'accord avec R pour garder la rime, et avec tous pour faire court. Pourquoi pas tout simplement : _Bois ça et ferme-la ? _
On conserve ainsi toutes les ambiguités mentionnées plus haut (critique éventuelle des militaires ou de la guerre, etc...)


----------



## Risleure

J'aime bien la dernière version percutante 





> _Bois ça et ferme-la ?_


 et je pense qu'avec mais c'est encore plus fort 





> _Bois ça *mais* ferme-la *!*_


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Risleure said:


> J'aime bien la dernière version percutante et je pense qu'avec mais c'est encore plus fort


----------



## GerrardsCrosser

Just a comment about #7 ("mais je ne sais pas si j'ose... "): if the reason for not daring is simply that the proposed French expression is offensive or vulgar, then there ought to be no problem, as - let there be no misunderstanding - the English is both of these.

("No problem" because if you want to mention this poster, which in English is both vulgar and potentially offensive, then it would be disingenous to sanitize the translation to be less vulgar and inoffensive in French.)


----------



## Jabote

My tries:
"tiens, bois un coup et parle pas la bouche pleine"
"un p'tit coup à boire pour te la fermer ?"
"bois donc un coup, tu parleras moins"


----------

